# Mehrere Word-Dokumente zu einer Datei zusammenschließen



## verenaneedshelp (14. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe wirklich ein wahrscheinlich garnichtmal so schwieriges Problem, komme aber trotz Bücherstudien nicht wirklich zu einer Lösung. Ich habe Windows XP und Word 2000.

1. Ich habe ca. 200 Worddokumente die ich gerne zu einer einzigen Word-Datei zusammenschließen/zusammenlegen möchte, und zwar ohne lästige Copy-Paste Aktion (das kann bei 200 Dokumenten nämlich eine ziemlich langwierige Aktion werden   ). Gibt es dafür einen Befehl bei Windows?


2. Ich brauche irgendeine Lösung für die Suche in diesen Dokumenten. Es handelt sich bei diesen 200 Dokumenten um eine Sammlung wissenschaftlicher Texte. In Word kann ich aber doch nur nach spezifischen Wörtern suchen, wenn ich das entsprechende Dokument geöffnet habe. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Dokumente auch ohne Öffnen nach Schlüsselwörtern oder Schlüsselsätzen zu durchsuchen? Oder ist es für dieses Bestreben sinnvoll eine Datenbank anzulegen? Das würde ich nämlich gerne vermeiden, da ich keinerlei Kenntnisse von Datenbank-Programmierung habe.   
Vielleicht ist das aber auch garnicht soooo schwer? Zumindest die Idee ist einfach: 
Alle Dokumente in die Datenbank, dann eine Suchoption erstellen (Suche nach Wörtern und Sätzen). Nach Nutzung der Suche, sollten die Dokumente in denen die gesuchten Wörter und Sätze auftauchen aufgelistet werden (ähnlich wie bei allen Internet-Suchmaschinen).


Ich wäre wirklich für Hilfe dankbar, denn ich weiß im Moment einfach nicht wie ich das weiter angehen soll.  

Liebe Grüße & vielen Dank.
Verena


----------



## BSA (14. August 2005)

Benutze doch einfach die Windows suche, da kannst du nicht nur nach Dateinamen und Ordnern suchen, sonder auch nach Schlüsselwörtern in den Dateien. Als zwiete möglichkeit würde ich dir empfehlen einfach aus den 200 *.doc files einfach ein PDF zu machen, dann kannst du das auch komfortabel durchsuchen....

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen..


----------



## Grimreaper (15. August 2005)

Zu 1.
erstes Dokument öffnen, dann Einfügen -> Datei. Dort alle Dateien die du brauchst auswählen.
(getestet mit WordXP)

Zu 2.
Wie BSA schon erwähnte kann die Windows-Suche auch innerhalb von Worddokumenten suchen. Alternativ eine der vielen angebotenen Desktopsuchengines (z. B. copernic, yahoo, google, msn) verwenden, die können zusätzlich innerhalb anderer Dokumente suchen (z. B. .pdf)

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## verenaneedshelp (16. August 2005)

Ich danke Euch vielmals. 
So einfach kann es sein, und dennoch kommt man nicht drauf   

Mit den Tips klappts jedenfalls perfekt  ^^  und ich spar mir die Arbeit mit der Datenbank.

THANX once more.
Verena


----------

